# Towing Without Batteries?



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

So my batteries are at the house on the tender and this weekend I am bringing the rig out of winter hibernation. Do I need to take the batteries and reinstall or can I just stop on my way home and hook up? Thoughts?

Jared


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Don't do it! The emergency break-away switch uses the camper's battery to apply the trailer brakes should the TV separate from the camper.

No battery, no brakes.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

yep, need them for brakes, but if it is just a short flat trip.... you be the judge. Safety, you just never know what can happen, I would install them if it were me. Especially since it has been sitting so long, you never know what might go wrong, break, etc. Or you forget something to hook up after the long winter brain freeze..

kevin


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Yea...electric brakes...too big of risk.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jared,

The towing electrical system is independant of the house system... with the exception of the emergency braking noted earlier, and the charging circuit for the house batteries.

I faced the same dilema as you, and ended up taking the batteries out with me when I went to pick up the trailer. Why chance it?







Fortunetely, it's quick and easy to reconnect them!









A little tip on this subject for the newbies...

Before I removed the batteries last fall, I took pictures of each battery, clearly showing the cable hookups and configuration. I now keep those pictures in my trailer toolbox for future reference when re-connecting. It's not that hard in the first place (if you have any electrical apptitue), but this gives you one final check before you flip the switch!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> A little tip on this subject for the newbies...
> 
> Before I removed the batteries last fall, I took pictures of each battery, clearly showing the cable hookups and configuration. I now keep those pictures in my trailer toolbox for future reference when re-connecting. It's not that hard in the first place (if you have any electrical apptitue), but this gives you one final check before you flip the switch!
> 
> ...


Doug, on behalf of us newbies, thanks. But what would make you thing that there's anyone here without "electircal aptitude"?







uh - that has something to do with numbers, doesn't it?


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

One other thing to add for those with battery disconnect switches, they also must be turned on, otherwise the system still doesn't work.
Learned this one myself, big dummy I am. forgot to flick the switch before leaving.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks all, I did not think about the e-brake. Doug, that is a great idea. I made a note but not nearly as clear as a picture. Hope I can read my note today when I go to put everything back together.

Jared


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Not Yet said:


> Thanks all, I did not think about the e-brake. Doug, that is a great idea. I made a note but not nearly as clear as a picture. Hope I can read my note today when I go to put everything back together.
> 
> Jared
> [snapback]97080[/snapback]​


If you need them, Jared, I would be glad to E-mail you mine. Same trailer after all (or did you go 6V?)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Learn something new every day....thanks guys.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

keeper18 said:


> My boss always says I have a "bad aptitude". Or was that attitude? I'm not sure. Stupid boss!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO

Tow with a battery









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Excellent info there Doug 
Couldn't have said it any better









and keeper18 I have a lot of bosses like that









Don


----------

